# Vt inbox advice



## morras (23/11/17)

Hi all

Looking at pulling the trigger on one of these - i love my bf Therion and would like to add one of these to my collection as an everyday mod.

Is there spares available for these ? other bottles or extra bottles ?


Overhaul , is it worth getting one ?


----------



## Jengz (23/11/17)

I LOOOOOOOOOVE mine, I got the full black v2 and it is world class, no door rattle and just all round bliss. 

The sirs have bottles etc... I would really recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (23/11/17)

Thanks for the reply Jengz !

The sirs seems to have a couple of bottles......wich ones will fit ?


----------



## Andre (23/11/17)

Only good experience with the VT Inbox. I have 2, HRH has 2 and DIL has one. We, however, do not use the atomizer it comes out with.

Bottles at Sir Vape: https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-hcigar-inbox-replacement-bottles


----------



## morras (23/11/17)

Thanks @Andre 

Just ordered and payed for one , will get some spare bottles from Sir vape.

Is there any soft silicone bottles available ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (23/11/17)

Black Friday is starting soon!!


----------



## contrid (23/11/17)

I love my VT Inbox and vape on it almost every day, great buy and in my opinion one of the best regulated squonk mods on the market right now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## M5000 (23/11/17)

I got my first one in January and it's going strong!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## contrid (23/11/17)

I'm not 100% sure about spares but I believe you can use other squonk bottles on it and I've seen some custom panels on other VTInbox mods.


----------



## Andre (24/11/17)

morras said:


> Thanks @Andre
> 
> Just ordered and payed for one , will get some spare bottles from Sir vape.
> 
> Is there any soft silicone bottles available ?


Great stuff, enjoy. I do not know if there are soft silicone bottles available for the VT Inbox. Have tried soft silicone ones on my Reos and did not like them. That said, the VT Inbox bottles are a bit softer than the normal Reo bottles.


----------



## Ugi (24/11/17)

Hi there is not soft bottles for vt inbox. 
Unless you want to modify a softer bottle to fit.....the original bottle is a harder plastic but does soften after tym. Boiling water trick helps a bit....
I personally prefer a squonker that has the tube attached to the bottle.


----------



## Andre (24/11/17)

Ugi said:


> Hi there is not soft bottles for vt inbox.
> Unless you want to modify a softer bottle to fit.....the original bottle is a harder plastic but does soften after tym. Boiling water trick helps a bit....
> I personally prefer a squonker that has the tube attached to the bottle.


I prefer it the other way around. So I can store juices in my spare bottles and swap out as I like. Just take out the bottle, put on the cap and store until next time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ugi (24/11/17)

@Andre that's wise but I neva leave home without spare 100mls juice  I don't mind filling


----------

